# [hdd] Old2new



## Sebaz (30. Juni 2003)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe vor, mir eine neue Festplatte zuzulegen und diese in meinen eher alten Rechner einzubauen. Im Moment habe ich zwei Kleine 5400rpm Platten, ATA66. Wie baue ich die neue (Western Digital 120JB) am besten ein, sodass die alten Festplatten möglich wenig "bremsen". Macht es da einen Unterschied, ob die Western Digital Master oder Slave ist und ob auf ihr das OS ist oder auf einer der alten?

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

die neue Platte sollte natürlich auf Primary - Master laufen. 
Von welcher Platte gebootet wird, kannst ja im Bios einstellen.

Apropo Bios. Da es, wie du sagst, ein alter Rechner ist, würde ich mich zuerst erkundigen, ob das Bios überhaupt eine 120 GB Pladde peilt. Ist nämlich garnicht unwahrscheinlich, dass er z.B. blos Platten bis 80 GB checkt oder noch weniger...

Ansonsten, Bios updaten (falls Update vorhanden)

bye


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,
also am besten wärs, wenn die neue platte (wenn sie denn auf dein board passt *g*) nen eigenen ide-Baum kriegen würde, wobei das mit 2 platten und sicherlich noch einem cdrom laufwerk schwierig wird...
wäre aber die beste alternative, wobei ich festgestellt habe, dass meine ata 100 platte zusammen mit ner ata 33 platte am selben baum trotzdem auf ata 100 lief... zumindest in der geräteerkennung, und der durchsatz war auch nich übel... weiss des wer ob des evtl an den 80 pin kabels liegt? früher hatten die ja nur 40 und da wars immer vom langsamsten gerät am baum abhängig...

hoffe konnte helfen
whizzly

P.S: am besten wärs natürlich, das OS auf dieser Platte zu laden, aber nur wenn du den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auch ausnutzen kannst


----------



## Sebaz (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Tipps, werde die platte als master mit einer der alten als Slave an einen Baum packen, da an dem anderen ein CD-Rom und ein Brenner hängen.

Zu dem BIOS: So alt ist mein Rechner nun auch wieder nicht, außerdem habe ich das vor 2-3 Monaten geuptdatet.

@Whizzly

Was soll das denn heißen???




> P.S: am besten wärs natürlich, das OS auf dieser Platte zu laden, aber nur wenn du den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auch ausnutzen kannst



Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## blubber (30. Juni 2003)

Dass du dein Betriebsystem auf die neue Platte installierst !?


----------



## Sebaz (30. Juni 2003)

Das habe ich schon verstanden, es ging mir mehr um den zweiten Teil des Zitats:



> aber nur wenn du den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil auch ausnutzen kannst



Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Whizzly (1. Juli 2003)

hi zusammen,
[erklär] ich meinte damit, dass das Laden des OS von der neuen Platte nur sinnvoll ist, wenn die neue Platte nicht durch die anderen ausgebremst wird, da so ja jeglicher Durchsatzvorteil verloren geht...
[/erklär]
alles roger?! 

schönen tag noch 
whizzly


----------



## Sebaz (1. Juli 2003)

Alles roger!!!    

Vielen Dank an euch beide für die Hilfe!!!

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Sebaz (6. Juli 2003)

Schönen guten Tag,

ich habe mir jetzt die Festplatte gekauft und sie auch eingebaut. Läuft eigentlich ohne Porbleme, ABER der Rechner läuft streckenweise verdammt langsam und braucht beidpielsweise ~2 Minuten um den Internet Explorer zu starten. Im XP-Taskmanager steigt die Prozessorauslastung aber nur auf maximal etwa 50% und auch der Speicher wird bei weitem nicht vollständig genutzt. Jatzt habe ich mir gedacht, es könnte vielleicht das Netzteil sein, dass schonmal Probleme gemacht hat, irgendwann dann aber anständig lief. (Der Thread dazu.)

Wie schätzt ihr das ein oder hat jemand da vielleicht eine andere Theorie?

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

